# Possible 2 Crew Needed 8/16



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

My wife and I are considering a day trip on Tuesday 8/16 out of Aransas Pass. This would be a 12-13 hour trip leaving at 6am. The trip is an all trolling trip for kings, mahi, sail, and wahoo. Might get lucky and might come home with an empty box. This is NOT a hardcore fishing trip but it is a day out the jetties. I could use a couple of guys in the cockpit to keep things clean, keep the lines straight and weedfree etc. The boat is a trawler hull 34 foot Mainship and only runs at displacement speeds of 7-8 knots, there is a genny and A/C. Fuel burn will be around 50 gallons of diesel and a 12 pack of Coors silver bullets for the Captain. I don't mind rookies as long as you have a sense of humor, do what you're told to do, and don't mind putting up with an old deaf guy. Send me a PM if you're interested. Bill


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Buzzard Bill?
I sent you a PM.
Mike
Fulton


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

For clarification, I'm not looking for a deckhand. I'm just looking for a couple people for crew to help with expenses. I need a couple of crew in the cockpit for safety and to manage the trolling spread since I spend most of my time on the flybridge driving the boat. It's a long day of slow-boat cruising with a few brief moments of cockpit chaos, hopefully.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I have a crew.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

Would be interested sometime in the future! I have trolling equipment(rods and reels) and a "sense of humor"...and am also an ole deaf fart professor...with a few stories to trade!! JT from Greater New Waverly, Texas (formerly Baytown) 409-381-0128


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Never Got The PM*



fultonswimmer said:


> Buzzard Bill?
> I sent you a PM.
> Mike
> Fulton


Hey Mike - never got your pm. Yep, I do remember the last time (in 2005?) we went out with Bill on his other boat and had to yell at him when some of his engine warning buzzers went off and he didn't hear them. That Mainship with A/C looks pretty comfy though and is tempting for sure. Don't know if you were aware of this but that trip with Bill made up my mind to move ahead and buy my own boat, get my captain's license and charter fishing business started. Been pretty busy this summer and have had lots of fun. Keep in touch dude.

Captain Bill Bahr
713-416-1082


----------

